

Want Google+ for your Business? Sign-Up Here - SocialHacks
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dFkzbnZoVXVDMkJ1dmlXbjh0Q09MS1E6MQ&ndplr=1#gid=0

======
Kenan
Source? Easily could be a scam.

~~~
icebraining
Christian Oestlien, a Google employee (Ads lead for Google+), linked to it in
this post:
[https://plus.google.com/105923173045049725307/posts/E3mVj6ns...](https://plus.google.com/105923173045049725307/posts/E3mVj6nskaX)

